# Difference between J3490 and J3590



## ollielooya (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone explain the difference between these two unclassified codes?  I'm wondering how the drug Zanamivir be assigned to a non-MCR patient as G9018 isn't applicable and following up on a thread I submitted sometime ago.  One responder suggested the CPT 99070 be used.

I'd still like to know the difference between the two codes, however.  Which one is used more and perhaps someone could submit an example of both that aren't listed in the HCPCS book?


----------



## ollielooya (Jun 8, 2012)

an addendum to my original post.  I found the same question addressed to the NHIC Corp and here's the answer:
 " _The descriptor for HCPCS code J3590 is "unclassified biologics." A biologic is defined as a medicinal preparation made from living organisms and/or their products, including serums, vaccines, antigens, antitoxins, etc. The descriptor for HCPCS code J3490 is "unclassified drugs." A drug is defined as a chemical (or synthetically made) given to diagnose, treat or prevent illness. If a claim is received for HCPCS J3590 or J3490, it will suspend for review of documentation for coverage and payment determinations._[/I][/I]

After more research found out Relenza and Zanamivir are one and the same and J code = 3490 for anyone else who might be interested.


----------

